# R2O - New Philippines Shipment! Fish, Inverts, Cleanup Crew.....



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Large Shipment of Fish, Inverts, and Clean Up Crew! Snails and Cleaner Shrimp are back in stock!

DoubleSpot Hog Fish
Wart Skin Angler(Small!)
RED Angler Fish (SMALL!)
Sailfin Tang
Tomini Tang
Yellow Long Nose Butterfly
Japanese Swallowtail Angels
Naso Tang
Stocky Anthias
Yellow Wrasse
Long Nose Hawkfish
Yellow Watchman Goby
Golden Head Sleepr Goby
Banded Pipefish
Squareback Anthias
Fullmoon Gobies (Adult Size and FAT)
Juvenile Red Wrasse
Firefish
Cleaner Shrimp
Green Eyed Dancing Shrimp! (Cinetorhynchus reticulatus)
Blood Shrimp
Finger Tube Worms
Cow Fish (Small)
Shark Egg
Maroon Clownfish
GOLD Stripe Maroon Clownfish
Red Fin Anthais
Bartlett's Anthias
Diamond Goby
Powder Brown Tang
Blue Scaled Fairy Wrasse
Astraea Snails
Sweetlips
Powder Brown Tang
Blue Eyed Cardinals
Pajama Cardinals
Rhinopias eschermeyi !!!


Pictures to Follow.....


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Eye Candy.....*

Some Notables:

- The Brightest RED Small Angler I have seen in a very long time.

- Beautiful Rhinopias (non leafy....or at least less leafy)

- Green Eyed Dancing Shrimp (research compatibility first)

- Full Moon Gobies (adult size and FAT)

- Several types of pencil and fairy wrasses

- Exquisite colours on the anthias

- Small Cowfish

Enjoy. Good Hunting Everyone.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Additional Pics......*

Some Additional Pictures.....


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

No gurnards, no seahorses...which means more money in the wallet  for now

On anothet note, the stocky anthias I got from Ryan's last shipment were phenomenal in color!


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

What time are you open?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Officially 12pm Noon today (it was a late night). I'll be at the store for 11am for viewings.....or we could have a 1 hour sale before Ryan gets in? .......Just Kidding.......or am I?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Will there be a shipment in Friday? The website said Friday but not sure if it's tomorrow, good Friday?


----------

